# Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories



## Litwin (Apr 17, 2018)

Putin´s *pobedobesiye *is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories . what do you think about this *cult?*
"
Cult of victory in Russia looks more and more like *psychosis*. _Victory_ stands here for the end of World War II in Europe. But WWII is something boring for Russians. Soviet historicians invented so called “Great patriotic war” – the Soviet-German war during WWII, it was separated to forget the fact that Stalin and Hitler began WWII earlier together as allies.

In Russian language a neologism _победобесие_ appeared to designate this nearly religious cult of victory in Russia. The term _pobedobesiye_ can be translated as ‘*victory devildom’."*


----------



## Litwin (Apr 18, 2018)

wiki has it only in *Ukrainian *Победобесие — Вікіпедія


----------



## Litwin (Apr 27, 2018)

Litwin said:


> Putin´s *pobedobesiye *is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories . what do you think about this *cult?*
> "
> Cult of victory in Russia looks more and more like *psychosis*. _Victory_ stands here for the end of World War II in Europe. But WWII is something boring for Russians. Soviet historicians invented so called “Great patriotic war” – the Soviet-German war during WWII, it was separated to forget the fact that Stalin and Hitler began WWII earlier together as allies.
> 
> In Russian language a neologism _победобесие_ appeared to designate this nearly religious cult of victory in Russia. The term _pobedobesiye_ can be translated as ‘*victory devildom’."*







В Екатеринбурге девочек в летней форме заставили маршировать по сугробам. Безумные фото


----------



## Baron (Apr 30, 2018)

Litwin said:


> Putin´s *pobedobesiye *is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories . what do you think about this *cult?*"



Too sad that many Russian soldiers lost their lives to save your Jewish relatives from Holocaust. Is it your Jewish 'thank' to Russians?Reading your imbecile trash you flood here can understand why Russians hate Jews.


----------



## Litwin (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 9, 2018)

today is *pobedobesiye day in Muscovy, and its still legal in some western countries 









*


----------



## Litwin (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 9, 2018)

9 may, * GULAG´s victory over *Buchenwald


----------



## Bleipriester (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 10, 2018)

"
*Shymkent city authorities decided to remove St.George ribbon, which is highly respected by many Russians, from the Obelisk of Glory three days prior to the Victory Day celebration.*

The ribbon was replaced by Kazakhstan’s Victory Day symbol, a blue ribbon with Kazakh national ornament and a picture of the Order of the Great Patriotic War. The country introduced a new symbol in 2015, a year after Russia’s intervention in Ukraine."


----------



## Litwin (May 12, 2018)

dont see much Muscovites here, Olgino is in *trouble *$...


----------



## Litwin (May 12, 2018)

A Russian mayor has apologised after a billboard celebrating the Soviet victory in World War Two appeared on the streets of his town - adorned with a picture of a* Nazi air force crew.*

The signs appeared around the town of Ivanteyevka, just outside Moscow, ahead of Russia's Victory Day anniversary on 9 May. But it didn't take long for someone to notice that the troops featured weren't Soviet airmen, but a Luftwaffe bomber crew. The town's mayor, Sergei Gridnev says local people, war veterans and the whole of Russia can rest assured that he'll punish those responsible for the "appalling incident", the state news agency Tass reports. The local branch of the pro-Putin All-Russia People's Front says it spotted the billboard and demanded its removal, and 12 hours after it went up the offending image came right back down again.

The local news portal Ivanteyevka Today has since owned up to the gaffe. It commissioned 20 banners to mark the 70th anniversary of the end of the war, but confessed to "negligence" in choosing the photo, which was rather unfortunately emblazoned with the words: "They fought for the Motherland". The site does point out that the photo dates from 1940, a year before Germany attacked the Soviet Union, although this hasn't won it much sympathy among MPs and officials.
A Russian mayor has apologised after a billboard celebrating the Soviet victory in World War Two appeared on the streets of his town - adorned with a picture of a* Nazi air force crew.*

The signs appeared around the town of Ivanteyevka, just outside Moscow, ahead of Russia's Victory Day anniversary on 9 May. But it didn't take long for someone to notice that the troops featured weren't Soviet airmen, but a Luftwaffe bomber crew. The town's mayor, Sergei Gridnev says local people, war veterans and the whole of Russia can rest assured that he'll punish those responsible for the "appalling incident", the state news agency Tass reports. The local branch of the pro-Putin All-Russia People's Front says it spotted the billboard and demanded its removal, and 12 hours after it went up the offending image came right back down again.

The local news portal Ivanteyevka Today has since owned up to the gaffe. It commissioned 20 banners to mark the 70th anniversary of the end of the war, but confessed to "negligence" in choosing the photo, which was rather unfortunately emblazoned with the words: "They fought for the Motherland". The site does point out that the photo dates from 1940, a year before Germany attacked the Soviet Union, although this hasn't won it much sympathy among MPs and officials.
Russian WW2 poster Luftwaffe gaffe


----------

